# V cizině/zahraničí



## Setwale_Charm

Ahoj!!
Which do Czechs use most conventionally for sentences like "I live abroad", "prices here and abroad", "difference between travelling across your country and abroad"?


----------



## locaporfutbol

I think "v cizině" is more coloquial and "v zahraničí" is more formal.


----------



## werrr

locaporfutbol said:


> I think "v cizině" is more coloquial and "v zahraničí" is more formal.


I consider both equally literal, but it is true that "cizina" (<- cizí = foreign) is a vague term, while "zahraničí" (<- za + hranice = behind + frontiers) is rather restrictive.

"Cizina" means "foreign area" or even "unknown area", and it depends on context what you mean by "foreign" and "area".

"Zahraničí" is strictly given by the frontiers, and thus better in formal/legal texts.

One could say that Slovakia is not "cizina" because it is not foreign to us, but since 1993 it is definitely "zahraničí".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, I think, a remote Russian equivalent is "чужбина"....


----------

